# Stupid question from someone who should know better.



## MamaGreen (May 25, 2008)

well i need a little advice on my light situation. after my 400W HPS mysteriously disappered off the moving van (hmmm 67 boxes made it,yet THAT one didn't,i wonder why  ) i'm faced with the daunting task of finding a new one at a reasonable cost. well i have found one but i'm having an internal dilema about wattage. you see, my grow space has  changed sizes from a 3x3x6 closet to a smaller (but longer)box  roughly 5.5Lx2Wx4H. so i am concerned that the 400W will be too much heat (even supurbly vented as it is) for this new space. on to my internal conflict:

there is a 250W HPS for about the same price, obviously is less lumens but also less heat in that small space. i've never used anything below a 400W (never needed to) except for fluros (which is neither here nor there in this matter).

my concern is this; this box isn't going to be my permanant space, i will be eventually using a taller,deeper cab so i will want my 400W (maybe more) when i do switch. that being said, i most likely won't be doing that until at least x-mas time maybe even next spring.


so do i get the 250W and just buy a second when the change comes,or do i buy the 400w now and pray it doesn't fry my plants? advice, ideas, i'm open to suggestions on this one,since i'm at a loss on which one to get.

my current grow is an abused plant rescue so i really don't want to bake them with uber-heat now that they are recovering so nicely.

many thanks in advance,
MamaG

ETA: Mods, sorry i meant to put this in the grow room set-up forum but suffered a brain-fart along the way. move if needed.


----------



## Hugeslinky67 (May 26, 2008)

Hello mamagreen we have a grow room the same size as yours and i run a 400watt HPS and 2 70 watt HPS and all i use is a Bathroom exaust fan ran into the attic with a carbon filter i made for it and my Temps run between 77 to 82 degrees so as long as you have good vent and exaust i think you'll be fine....well take care and have fun....


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

thanks Huge, oddly enough we too run bathroom exhaust fans (2 for a total of 200cfm) venting into our extra garage with a homemade carbon filter (i <3 the DIY forum). if you're running 540w (i think, math was never my strong suit) in relatively the same size box then i won't fret about getting the 400w. 

although i must ask what you use for your fresh air intake? we use the same bath exhausts mounted in a plywood box on the floor next to the cabinet, so the cfm is the same going in and out. but i'm always open to creative ideas when it comes to my gorw box 

take care,
MamaG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2008)

*Moved it for ya MG.  *


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

thanks TBG.

if anyone else has any imput on the subject i'd love to hear from you. i'm listening


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

insidesun.com


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

TOA, thats where i'm ording from. my question was wattage vs. low/long cab. and heat/burning issues


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

I dont think heat will be an issue in that size of a box. 400 watts doesn't actually cover that much square footage efficiently so you shouldn't have any problems. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

thanks Smokey, if thats the case then i can put that divider in to cover all my cables and crap and reduce the sq-ft a bit and not worry about it. 

have i mentioned i love you guys?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 26, 2008)

as long as your fan is adequate your fine....


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

We wish you the best of luck. Definitely keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

will do smoky  they've really perked up since i got them so expect as post in the indoor forum as soon as the batteries for my camera finish charging!


----------



## Hugeslinky67 (May 26, 2008)

Hello Mammagreen what i have done is i tied into my AC duct..."It runs straight over top of my grow closet" and ran a 2 1/2" PVC pipe into my room and it has seemed to give me plenty of fresh air and helps to keep temps down hope this helps....well good luck and have fun...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2008)

Even though the volume of your new space is smaller, the sq footage that you are trying to light is larger--9 sq ft in your old place compared to 11 sq ft in your new space.  I would recommend the 400W.  If you have excellent ventilation, you should be fine.  

One of the things that I do in the summer when heat gets to be a problem is to change my 12 hours of light to nighttime hours to help control the heat.


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

i'm terrible with math so i didn't even realize the size was actually bigger because in my head lower ceiling=smaller box 
 so i can keep my fluros and use the 400W with little to no problem. just gotta keep an eye on their hight.

ah central air, thats a good idea. i like that idea better than what we do with the room getting a window A/C. we too do the dark period during the day and light at night when it's cooler


----------

